# NFAA Indoor natls



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Does anyone have a copy of Archery magazine or knowwhat Mathews is offering (if anything) for contingency in MBHFS at indoor nationals. I know they offered $2500 in BHFS championship at Vegas...just wondering if there was anything up for grabs at Louisville


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

The Vegas booklet sent out shows the Mathews contingency money for various shoots throughout 2011. For NFAA Indoor Nationals only the pro men's/women's freestyle, pro men's senior freestyle and pro men's freestyle limited divisions have Mathews contingency available.

>>------->


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Thank you Jeff!


----------



## ThompsonStrings (Oct 6, 2008)

seems kinda wierd when there are more in BHFS than there is in LTD.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Yep. I think there should be a professional class in BHFS. There used to be a long time ago.


----------



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

They have a champ and flights at vegas. I'd be all for a pro class in bowhunter.


----------

